# Twiggs Co hunting club



## L.C (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey we have a new club starting out and need members.
Iam putting this post up for a friend. There is 1100 ac with 
wet bottoms, hardwoods and pines. It seems to have plenty of deer, turkey and hogs. IT has the Ocmulgee wma 
bording it. IT has good roads and a nice camp site if interested in it please call or pm me
we are still working out rules and the fees are 400 to500 
depending on how many are in it.  Thanks

WE are full for 2008-2009 season


----------



## gcbobcat (Mar 31, 2008)

*Twiggs club*

L. C.  I am interested in the club you posted on the forum.  Approximately how many members are you expecting?  I realize you are in the planning stages but the membership cost vs. member ratio is probably one of the most important considerations.  If possible, let me know what you are thinking.  I am interested in the possibility.  I look forward to hearing back from you.  I hunt deer, turkeys and hogs.


----------



## harperst (Apr 1, 2008)

would like more info,please respond


----------



## ProudPappa (Apr 1, 2008)

Where is the property? Can you give me some landmarks to go by? When would be a good time to take a look at the property?

Thanks,


----------



## L.C (Apr 1, 2008)

I will get more info on  # of members but it looks like around 30 and the rules we are still working on it. I will try and get back to all that has responded some time this week
with a little more details after I get with my friend and work out some details. Thanks


----------



## wecrzyhouse (Apr 1, 2008)

LC, I am also interested.


----------



## Hothead (Apr 1, 2008)

Interested in the club, let me know when the particulars are worked out.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 1, 2008)

Sent you a PM...


----------



## jman9977 (Apr 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## John Boy (Apr 1, 2008)

*hunting lease*

I hunted there this year . Good place everything you want in a lease ! Minutes from I-16 Warner Robins and Cochran . We never even pressured deer or hog . INFESTED with hog alot of deer sign late in season . Found three nice sheds . Seen everything from Bear to bobcats Deer alot of rabbit . Been three good turkeys harvested there this year . Nice safe campsite had no problems Could very easily have power, and a well is on site , powerlines also there. This club needs some working members there and it will be jam up . I have a 2wd pick- up and go wherever . Pretty swamp bottoms also seen woodies there . Not 1/2 mile from river . Acorns fall in winter and you can almost rollerskate , whiteoaks everwhere . can ansewer any questions you have ..


----------



## ada152 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm interested. Send me the information when you get it.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 2, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ironinn (Apr 2, 2008)

*lease*

more info needed !


----------



## John Boy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Twiggs*

What more info is needed ? I will help you best I Can .


----------



## John Boy (Apr 6, 2008)

*Twiggs*

Had a good turnout today showing the land . Some spots may still be open . Looks like it is going to be a good year . A bonified hunting club . P.M L.C if still interested 400.00 for 1068 acres NOT BAD ..


----------



## stokes62 (Apr 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## stokes62 (Apr 6, 2008)

pm saent


----------



## harperst (Apr 7, 2008)

I went yesterday and met L.C and the guys.First off great piece of property,second the guys in it are all helpfull and answer any concerns you may have.Lots of sign for all types of game,I think my brother will get plenty of heads from this club.
 Thanks L.C,Brian and Joey its going to be a great year!!


----------



## harperst (Apr 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## harperst (Apr 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## Rem280 (Apr 10, 2008)

Might be interested. Did you decide on how many members and would family members be included.MY 12 YEAR OLD SON HUNTS WITH ME.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Apr 10, 2008)

let me know if you need more members. would my 9yr old son get to hunt also?


----------



## jrobi (Apr 11, 2008)

*Twiggs*

Anymore openings?


----------



## BBD (Apr 11, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## L.C (Apr 11, 2008)

*Twiggs*

Going down Sat to meet some forks around 11 to 12 ish to show the club, anybody is interested pm me with your phone # and I will check this around 8 or 9 and give you a call. Thanks Brian


----------



## L.C (Apr 11, 2008)

jrobi said:


> Anymore openings?



SEND ME YOUR PHONE#


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 11, 2008)

How much for a coonhunting only membership?


----------



## gtjackson (Apr 13, 2008)

LC, just wanted to thank you for meeting us there yesterday to look the place over. I'll be seeing you out there from time to time!


----------



## Maddogg (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello all, so what is the status on this new club? I'm very intrested. Thanks


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Apr 13, 2008)

L.C., I Just wanted to thank you for taking your time and meeting with us at the club. I'm excited about the club,can't wait to go back and start doing some heavy scouting.I rode around yesterday after most had left and saw some awesome areas. I also almost had a turkey knock me off my 4 wheeler, and the hog sign is unbelievable. I called a buddy of mine, he's ready to get in,I told him to call Joey and get his money in.    THANKS AGAIN,  LOOKING FORWARD TO HUNTING WITH YOU.   JAMES


----------



## BBD (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump... R We Still On For Saturday


----------



## L.C (Apr 17, 2008)

*This Sat*

Hey guys, Joey is going down this Sat so give him a call 
His # is 770 584-5874 , there are only a few openings left.
This lease is cheap compared to others and the land looks real good . Thanks Brian


----------



## bucktrucker (Apr 17, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## John Boy (May 2, 2008)

*twiggs hunting club*

SORRY GUYS THE LEASE IS FULL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigpoppapump900 (Oct 7, 2008)

L.C said:


> Hey we have a new club starting out and need members.
> Iam putting this post up for a friend. There is 1100 ac with
> wet bottoms, hardwoods and pines. It seems to have plenty of deer, turkey and hogs. IT has the Ocmulgee wma
> bording it. IT has good roads and a nice camp site if interested in it please call or pm me
> ...



call me 772-410-1180 Doug


----------



## bigpoppapump900 (Oct 7, 2008)

Call me 772-410-1180 Doug intrested in rifle season and 2009


----------

